# Große Filme in Adobe After Effects Rendern



## corps235 (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war etwas dumm... (glaube ich)
Ich habe den Schul-Laptop zuhause, da wir ein Filmproject haben.
Auf diesen sind die Programme Adobe After Effects CS5, Adobe Premiere Pro CC und Adobe Premiere Elements CS10.

Ich habe 5 Filmdateien mit jeweils 2gb (ca. 30min).
Diese wollte ich zusammenfügen und noch ein Intro, sowie Outro und da es sich um eine Aufnahme einer Feier handelt die Namen unter den gerade sprechenden einfügen.
Dafür habe ich das Programm Adobe After Effects gewählt... soweit so gut.
Habe alles mit dem Programm zusammengefügt.
Wenn ich diesen Film nun rendern will hätte ich mehr wie 200gb Film Material, und das Rendern dauert um die 8 Std.

Ich denke After Effects ist hierfür nicht ausgelegt?

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das gesamte Project irgendwie halbwegs passabel in eines der anderen Programme zu übertragen, bzw. ohne eine übertragung sauber rauszubekommen?

Oder muss ich alles nocheinmal mit Adobe Premiere machen. (und mich auch in dieses Programm einarbeiten).

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juni 2013)

After Effects ist kein Videoschnittprogramm, sondern simpel ausgedrückt ein Videoeffektprogramm. Üblicherweise macht man den Schnitt z.B. in Premiere Pro und  delegiert dann nur kleine Teile des Gesamtfilms an After Effects, wo bestimmte aufwendigere Effekte gebaut werden sollen.

Nu haste das irgendwie in After Effects zusammengestöpselt, ok.
Du kannst aus After Effects heraus genauso rendern, wie aus Premiere Pro. Eine derart riesige Datei kommt nur dann zustande, wenn du deinen gesamten Film unkomprimiert rausrenderst. Das wäre auch in Premiere Pro nicht anders. Such dir einen schicken Codec raus, z.B. MP4/H.264 und stell die Datenrate auf einen vernünftigen Wert.

Wenn du natürlich im gesamten Film lustig mit vielen spaßigen After Effects Effekten rumgespielt hast, dann wird die Renderzeit auch entsprechend hoch sein, klar.

Du kannst eine After Effects Komposition problemlos in ein Premiere Pro Projekt einbinden bzw. importieren. Allerdings wird dir das nichts bringen, da ja beim Rendern immernoch die selbe Renderengine den Kram berechnen muss.

Schnellste Lösung:
Über Nacht rendern lassen. Morgen dann das Ergebnis anschauen und für gelungen befinden. Anschließend dann dieses riesige File nochmal in ein brauchbares Format konvertieren, wie o.g. MP4/H.264 bietet sich da an.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (25. Juni 2013)

Martin hat ja im Prinzip schon alles gesagt.

Zwei Aspekte wurden bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich durchleuchtet:

-in welchem Format arbeitest (Breite x Höhe) und in was für einer Größe soll es ausgegeben werden.

-auf welchem Medium soll das End-Video angeschaut werden
(Beamer(häufig nur 4:3 bei geringer Auflösung), Fernsehr (meist Full-HD 1920x1080) oder auf der Webseite der Schule (fürs Web ist in der Regel eine niedrige Datenrate gewünscht)

Was ich damit sagen will ist - wenn dein Material nachher in sehr klein ausgegeben wird, macht es keinen Sinn sich die ganze Zeit mit zig Gigabyte an Filmmaterial rumzuschlagen!

VG sizzero


----------



## corps235 (25. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank erstmal für euere Hilfe!
Werde es dann mal in dem erwähnten mp4 rendern.
Habe das Format übernommen, welches direkt von der Kamera ausgegeben wurde. 4:3 (720x560 soweit ich gerade weiß).
Dass ganze sollte in passabler Qualität auf pc oder TV angesehen werden können.
Wäre klasse wenn das ganze am Schluss auf eine DVD passen würde.

MfG
Marcel


----------

